# Roccat Kave 5.1 Betrieb Problem



## xXxLightmarexXx (11. Januar 2012)

Hi Buffed Community...,


habe mir kurz nach Weihnachten Das Roccat Kave von Amazon bestellt und es zunächst im Stereo Betrieb genutzt.
Dort lief es auch Super und ohne jegliche Probleme.Nun kam auch endlich meine Soundkarte an.Natürlich direkt eingebaut und
alles angeschlossen,Treiber vonner CD installiert und neu gestartet.
Beim Starten onboard Sound deaktiviert und siehe da ich hatte Sound!
Nun is mir aber aufgefallen das ich im Spielbetrieb (WoW,Skyrim,CoD,Bf3,etc.) ein ziemlich lautes Rauschen bzw. einzelne Störgeräusche habe.
Letztere sind auf dem Desktop nicht vorhanden(oder nur minimal bis gar nicht).
Daraufhin googlete ich und fand heraus das es anscheinend an der Stromzufuhr,welche über USB erfolgt, liegen sollte.
Ich bestellte also bei Amazon ein USB-Steckdosen aufladegerät.
http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-USB-Ladeger%C3%A4t-100V-Universal/dp/B0035FVT0M/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1326301736&sr=8-7
Statt besserung wurde es leider nur noch schlimmer...
Das seltsame ist jetzt das es halt nur im 5.1 Betrieb der fall ist und es dort doch auch Strom braucht :O .Ich besitze folgende Soundkarte:
http://www.amazon.de/Sound-MS-TECH-LS-5-1-PCI-Kat/dp/B004FVN9LM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326302068&sr=8-2
Meine frage ist nun ob jemand weiß, ob man dieses Rauschen wegbekommt und ob es vielleicht and der Soundkarte liegt 
Mein Restliches System:
-AMD X4 Phenom 2,4Ghz Quad Core
-HD 6870 
-4gb Ram DDR2
-Asus Mainboard
-Win7 Ultimate 32bit
Danke im Vorraus !

MFG


----------



## Soulii (12. Januar 2012)

schmeiss die soundkarte raus
benutz onboard und fertig ist der spaß


----------



## bemuehung (12. Januar 2012)

deftiger Preis für die Soundkarte 

teste wie gesagt mal am onBoard Sound 

von solchen Headsets in der Preisregion halt ich auch nix 

wie ist das Headset den angeschlossen ? seh nich so wirklich obs da n Frontpanel Anschluss gibt oder nicht bei der Karte


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (12. Januar 2012)

4 gb ram bei win 7 32bit ?!


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Januar 2012)

Ja und? Er verzichtet halt auf die ca. 512 MB, was ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## bemuehung (12. Januar 2012)

ist kein Drama nee


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (12. Januar 2012)

Erstma Danke für die Antworten ...
Das Problem ist das mein Onboard Sound "nur" Stereo ist und ich halt gern 5.1 hätte.
Das Headset ist über 4 Anschlüsse an die Soundkarte und über USB halt an den PC angeschlossen...
 Kenn mich allerdings nicht wirklich gut mit Sound aus  Und ja soweit ich mich auskenne hat die Karte
nen Frontpanel anschluss


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Januar 2012)

xXxLightmarexXx schrieb:


> Erstma Danke für die Antworten ...
> Das Problem ist das mein Onboard Sound "nur" Stereo ist und ich halt gern 5.1 hätte.



Welches Asus Board hast du den? Hab schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Board mehr gesehen was kein 5.1 hat


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (12. Januar 2012)

Ich besitze das  ASRock N68C-S UCC  ...
ist aber auch schon 3 Jahre alt


----------



## bemuehung (12. Januar 2012)

oh Ultra Low - Budget


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (12. Januar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> oh Ultra Low - Budget


Danke sehr hilfreich  Außerdem isses doch latte  Bf3 läuft mit 45-50fps auf Hoch in Full HD ^^


----------



## bemuehung (12. Januar 2012)

ja schon aber wahr   oder nicht ?


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (15. Januar 2012)

weiß keine Hilfe ? :O


----------



## mristau (17. Januar 2012)

Hat das Kave nicht eh auch ne USB Soundkarte wo es angeschlossen ist, oder verwechsel ich da was, jedenfalls ist jede USB Soundkarte die bei vergleichbaren Headsets dabei ist, besser als die verlinkte und 35&#8364; dafür ist Wucher.

Laut ASRock HP ist bei dem Board 5.1 Sound drauf.

Es werden dafür nur sicher wie früher üblich die Stecker anders belegt, Grün wird Front-LR, Rot wird Rear-LR, Blau wird Center (Die eigentliche Verteilung müsstest im Handbuch nachlesen)
Zusätzlich ist dort als Software Beilage "Creative X-Fi MB" als Trial dabei, evtl sogar ne Creative OnBoard Karte

Die MS-Tech Soundkarte würde ich aber in jedem Fall zurückschicken, 14 Tage kannst ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken.


----------



## Dodez (24. August 2012)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Habe es auch soweit orten können und Zwar liegt es daran sobald man 3D Anwendungen startet (BF3 WoW Firefox etc) kommt der "Störsound". Wenn du jetzt den Graka Treiber deaktivierst bzw. Deinstallierts hast du keiner leih Störgeräusche jedoch kannst du dann nciht Zocken..
bin auch am Testen wie nen Irrer (ich habe halt ne NVidia und bei NVidia wird automatisch nen HD-Soundtreiber installiert den du jedoch nicht explizit deinstallieren bzw bei der installation weghacken kannst)
Kann sein das es daran liegt. Habe aber noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Wenn jemand ne Lösung zu dem Problem hat bitte meleden


----------

